# Erstes Fahrrad für 3 Jährige



## The_coward (14. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

ich suche für meine Tochter (3 Jahre, 97cm groß, Schrittlänge 37 cm) ihr erstes Fahrrad.

bisher in der Auswahl: Woom 2, Spezi Riprock (unklar ob 12 Zoll oder 16 Zoll), Cube Cubie (unklar ob 12 Zoll oder 16 Zoll).

Vom Woom hab ich viel Gutes gehört, bin aber etwas skeptisch da keine Rücktrittbremse. Wie ist hier eure Erfahrung? Schaffen das Kinder in dem Alter zu bremsen?

was haltet ihr von den Bikes / Größen? Gerne auch Alternativ Vorschläge.

danke im Voraus.


----------



## Ivenl (14. Februar 2021)

Ihr braucht 16' auch beim woom das 3.
Rücktritt ist für Kinder eigentlich nur schwieriger, sie können beim Bremsen nicht die Füße auf den Boden machen, absoluter Irrglaube unser Rücktritt geschädigten Generation, dass das irgendwie sinnvoll ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (14. Februar 2021)

The_coward schrieb:


> ....bin aber etwas skeptisch da keine Rücktrittbremse....


Das ist definitiv ein Pro-Argument...


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (14. Februar 2021)

Da du dir ja auch in der Größe unsicher bist, ist Kinderfahrradfinder.de die richtige Informationsquelle, dort steht auch einiges zum Rücktritt.


----------



## ettan (14. Februar 2021)

Ich kann auch das Woom empfehlen. Mit ihrem "Lillifee" Bike von der Tante klappte das Fahren ohne Stützen überhaupt nicht.

Einmal ein Woom von einem Bekannten probiert, 10 Minuten später; fuhr sie ohne Stützen. Auch die beiden Bremsgriffe am Lenker waren sichtlich besser fürs Vertrauen als die Rücktrittbremse mit der wir gelernt haben "vor hunderten Jahren"....

Auch ich bin wie mein Vorredner der Meinung das eine Rücktrittbremse "nicht optimal" ist und sehe  "live", dass sich meine Tochter viel leichter mit zwei (kleinen) Bremsen am Lenker tut als mit einer Rücktrittbremse.

Die Räder sind kompakter, leichter und ein bisschen besser designt von der Ergonomie für Kinder als die Baumarkmören mit schönen Aufklebern...

Nachteil; die Bikes sind sehr, sehr teuer und haben extrem lange Lieferzeiten. Gebraucht auch sehr teuer. Vorteil an der ganzen Geschichte, wenn die Kleine zu groß ist, kann man es für viel Geld wieder verkaufen und hat relativ wenig Wertverlust....

Unsere ist vier geworden und hat als "Gemeinschaftgeschenk" zu Weihnachten und Geburtstag ein Woom 3 bekommen. Lieferzeit "damals" 3,5 Monate in Lila....


----------



## DerHackbart (14. Februar 2021)

The_coward schrieb:


> Vom Woom hab ich viel Gutes gehört, bin aber etwas skeptisch da keine Rücktrittbremse. Wie ist hier eure Erfahrung? Schaffen das Kinder in dem Alter zu bremsen?
> .



Wir haben unserem Kurzen ein Rad mit Rücktritt gekauft und ich sehe da auch nur Nachteile.

Mein Kleiner wird jetzt 5 und fährt das Rad seit knapp über einem Jahr. Das Bremsen mit dem Rücktritt hat nie wirklich gut funktioniert. Ihn fehlt da irgendwie die Kraft und das Vertrauen nach hinten zu treten.


----------



## The_coward (14. Februar 2021)

Danke schon mal für das Feedback, das Thema ”keine Rücktrittbremse” scheint ja kein Problem zu sein.



Ivenl schrieb:


> Ihr braucht 16' auch beim woom das 3.


Sicher? Laut Woom HP ab 105cm. Laut Kinderfahrradfinder.de auch das Woom 2 (hab die Schrittlänge nochmal gemessen, sind 39 nicht 37 cm).

Was haltet ihr vom Orbea MX 16?


----------



## Timbo030 (14. Februar 2021)

meinen Nachwuchs habe ich von seinem Cube cubie Laufrad auf ein islabike cnoc 16“ gesetzt.
er liebte sein Laufrad zu sehr und wollte nichts anderes..
damit er sich erst an das neue Fahrrad und vor allem die Bremsen gewöhnt, hatte ich innenlager, Kurbel und Kette abgebaut, so dass er das islabikes erst einmal als laufrad nutzen konnte.

Bremsen hat er an einem Tag (im Innenhof) drauf gehabt....
Ihn an das pedallieren ranzutasten, war deutlich theatralischer...😂
Das hat sein bester Freund, der das schon konnte, „auf Augenhöhe“ hinbekommen.

das islabikes ist top verarbeitet und wirklich leicht. Es wartet mit ähnlichen Features, wie Woom auf (kindgerechte(r) q-Faktor, kurbelarmlänge, Pedalen, Übersetzung, Bremshebelweite, Sattel, Lenker-Griffdurchmesser etc), wobei es m.E. Mit mehr Liebe zum Detail konzipiert ist, tollere Farbkombinationen hat und am Spielplatz findet man sofort sein Fahrrad, zwischen allen anderen Wooms;-)

tolles Rad mit sehr guter wertstabilität.
Wobei woom auch top ist, jedoch nicht ganz so speziell.

edit: wenn du selbst schrauben kannst, kann ich nur ein Gebrauchtrad empfehlen, da tut der erste Kratzer nicht so weh und beim Wiederverkauf ist der Wertverlust (bei gepflegtem Zustand) minimal.


----------



## Schnegge (14. Februar 2021)

The_coward schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom Orbea MX 16?


Das gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut. Hat nicht diesem megah hohen Lenker wie das Woom... Ist aber wahrscheinlich mit Lieferbar ab September 21 aus dem Rennen...


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (14. Februar 2021)

Schau dir mal das Pyro sixteen an das ist aus meiner Sicht als „Beginnerrad“, durch den tiefen Einstieg sehr gut geeignet.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (14. Februar 2021)

Wir hatten, eins für ein Jahr da da 20 Zoll noch etwas zu groß war, und nach diesem Jahr habe ich es mit 5€ Verlust weiterverkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (14. Februar 2021)

The_coward schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für das Feedback, das Thema ”keine Rücktrittbremse” scheint ja kein Problem zu sein.
> 
> 
> Sicher? Laut Woom HP ab 105cm. Laut Kinderfahrradfinder.de auch das Woom 2 (hab die Schrittlänge nochmal gemessen, sind 39 nicht 37 cm).
> ...


Laut der Woom Homepage würde mein kurzer noch bis 1,22 16" fahren, er ist jetzt 1,11 und fährt seit 1 1/2 Jahren problemlos 20"! Also so ab 1,03 etwa. Allerdings konnte er da.schon gut fahren. Die Größenangaben halte ich für Mist... Einzig für absolute Anfänger geeignet, das aber auch nur bis sie halbwegs fahren können! Das 16" von Woom wäre aber auf jeden Fall passend! Und wohl auch jedes andere hochwertige 16". Werde Mal KU Bikes in den Raum, hatten wir ala 16" und waren sehr zufrieden.


----------



## The_coward (14. Februar 2021)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Das gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut. Hat nicht diesem megah hohen Lenker wie das Woom... Ist aber wahrscheinlich mit Lieferbar ab September 21 aus dem Rennen...



Das MX16 wäre online sogar sofort zu haben, hab jetzt aber gesehen, dass das über 8kg wiegt. Somit bin ich dann doch eher beim Woom. Schade, hätte gern mal ein Orbea im Fuhrpark gehabt.


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Februar 2021)

The_coward schrieb:


> Das MX16 wäre online sogar sofort zu haben, hab jetzt aber gesehen, dass das über 8kg wiegt. Somit bin ich dann doch eher beim Woom. Schade, hätte gern mal ein Orbea im Fuhrpark gehabt.


Lieber 1-2kg mehr als Kinder die so rum Eiern... 








						Woom 2
					

Erste Velometer Ayleen




					youtube.com


----------



## Binem (14. Februar 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Lieber 1-2kg mehr als Kinder die so rum Eiern...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist ja sowas von zu klein.....also das woom


----------



## tjm_ (14. Februar 2021)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Das gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut. Hat nicht diesem megah hohen Lenker wie das Woom... Ist aber wahrscheinlich mit Lieferbar ab September 21 aus dem Rennen...


Der Lenker ist doch wohl kaum ein Argument, wenn hier sonst bei vielen Fahrrädern erstmal Carbonteile aus China bestellt und die Räder auf tubeless umgebaut werden, um auf ein erträgliches Gewicht zu kommen 

Der Lenker vom 2 und 3 ist (zu) breit und hoch, ja. Aber er ist auch binnen zehn Minuten gegen den vom Woom 1 getauscht (den gibt's als Ersatzteil) und dann ist alles prima.

t.


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Februar 2021)

Binem schrieb:


> Das ist ja sowas von zu klein.....also das woom


Jupp vermutlich nach Größentabelle gekauft... Fällt auch oft bei deren anderen social Media Auftritten auf bei new bike posts das ich mir denke, warum kauft man ein Rad das schon zu klein ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (17. Juni 2021)

Bo 12 ist genial. So schade das es da nicht mehr gibt. Unseres ist inzwischen 7Jahre alt und wurde von diversen Kindern unter 3 gefahren.


----------



## bsg (17. Juni 2021)

Woom 2 hat bei uns bei zwei Töchtern zum Radfahren innerhalb < 30 Min geführt (vorher Laufrad) - ging super und ist überhaupt kein Vergleich zu den Pukys etc ... Du musst allerdings damit rechnen, dass Du dann relativ schnell auf ein 16er umsteigest (bei uns ein Kubike). Ich würde aber nicht mit dem 16er anfangen, dass ist für die ersten Schritte schwierig.


----------



## Binem (17. Juni 2021)

bsg schrieb:


> Woom 2 hat bei uns bei zwei Töchtern zum Radfahren innerhalb < 30 Min geführt (vorher Laufrad) - ging super und ist überhaupt kein Vergleich zu den Pukys etc ... Du musst allerdings damit rechnen, dass Du dann relativ schnell auf ein 16er umsteigest (bei uns ein Kubike). Ich würde aber nicht mit dem 16er anfangen, dass ist für die ersten Schritte schwierig.


genauso war es hier, kurze Nutzungsdauer vom 12" aber zum Lernen hervorragend geeignet


----------



## DerHackbart (17. Juni 2021)

Ganz unpouläre Meinung:

Mein Zwerg hat auf einem Schrott 12" Rad das fahren gelernt, welches in der Nachbarschaft für die kleinsten rumgereicht wird.

Für die super kurze Nutzungsdauer muss es doch kein Woom oder sonstiges sein.


----------



## Ivenl (17. Juni 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Ganz unpouläre Meinung:
> 
> Mein Zwerg hat auf einem Schrott 12" Rad das fahren gelernt, welches in der Nachbarschaft für die kleinsten rumgereicht wird.
> 
> Für die super kurze Nutzungsdauer muss es doch kein Woom oder sonstiges sein.


War bei uns genauso, mit 26 Monaten 2 Monate pucky, dann 6 Monate woom2 und im Anschluss alle 16' Räder durch. Mit 3,5/4 dann fest aufs 20'. Erst Pyro 20s, jetzt ein orbea mit disc


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Juni 2021)

bsg schrieb:


> Woom 2 hat bei uns bei zwei Töchtern zum Radfahren innerhalb < 30 Min geführt (vorher Laufrad) - ging super und ist überhaupt kein Vergleich zu den Pukys etc ... Du musst allerdings damit rechnen, dass Du dann relativ schnell auf ein 16er umsteigest (bei uns ein Kubike). Ich würde aber nicht mit dem 16er anfangen, dass ist für die ersten Schritte schwierig.


Warum kein 16" zu Beginn? Meine haben beide darauf angefangen, und fuhren selbstständig in deutlich unter 15min... der kleine war gerade Mal 2 1/2


----------



## bsg (17. Juni 2021)

Kommt auf die Größe und die Rahmenform an. Wenn es einen so tiefen Einstieg wie das Woom 2 hat, könnte es gehen. Kubike 16" wäre für die Kinder mit um die 3 bei uns deutlich zu groß / unsicher gewesen vom Überstand her.

Muss es ein Woom o.ä. sein? Geht sicher auch anders, aber im direkten Vergleich ging es damit vieeeel schneller und die Kinder hatten Spaß auch an ersten Touren, während die Cousinen / Cousins mit den Pukys die Räder direkt hinschmissen. Außerdem kriegst Du für das Woom in gutem Zustand den Preis auch wieder.


----------



## DerHackbart (17. Juni 2021)

bsg schrieb:


> . Außerdem kriegst Du für das Woom in gutem Zustand den Preis auch wieder.


Jetzt muss man allerdings auch erstmal eins bekommen...


----------



## bsg (17. Juni 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Jetzt muss man allerdings auch erstmal eins bekommen...


Wohl wahr … Wenn Du eins hast, geht das ohne Preisverhandlung am selben Tag weg. Verrückte Welt, in der schon Kassetten und Standardteile Mangelware sind.


----------

